

Selling Free Software - edw519
http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html

======
makecheck
"Free software" is probably one of the worst terms they could have chosen,
even if it's technically applicable. It is just far more common to think of
"free" as "costs nothing". As a result, for decades, it seems any article on
the subject must always have the same preamble reminding people what "free"
really means.

There may be no term that is completely accurate (if there were, you wouldn't
need the words of a license, I suppose). But these days, "GPL-compatible
software" might be a reasonable replacement term; at least that doesn't imply
anything about the cost.

